# JAS contact



## johnnyringo74 (Apr 15, 2011)

JAS sent me a pm saying my products were shipped yesterday. He said his computers went down and even gave me his personal cell number. I will post a full retraction if and when my products show. I am an honest dude and want the same in return. Thanks for now JAS...!!!


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 15, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> JAS sent me a pm saying my products were shipped yesterday. He said his computers went down and even gave me his personal cell number. I will post a full retraction if and when my products show. I am an honest dude and want the same in return. Thanks for now JAS...!!!


 
did you call him..did you get a confrimation from usps ?


----------



## onedaddeo (Apr 22, 2011)

It is now April 22, and his computers must still be down, because there is still no response to my e-mails


----------



## test42myhttp (Apr 24, 2011)

Can anyone PM me with his Email addy, his website addy bounces.


----------



## tommo (May 1, 2011)

This guy is the biggest scammer, i ordered from him two weeks ago and not a single reply no shipping info nothing. It took me to escalate a claim from paypal and he finaly says it has been shipped, sounds like bs to me! If he can respond to paypal why can't he respond to me?


----------



## test42myhttp (May 2, 2011)

If this guy does not respond to me by sending an Email or a PM, I will be starting a claim, I will also talk to my bank to put real pressure on this guy.


----------



## pitfit (May 9, 2011)

Same problem, placed an order 4 days ago, no confirmation or any responses to my emails.


----------



## xr650 (May 16, 2011)

pitfit said:


> Same problem, placed an order 4 days ago, no confirmation or any responses to my emails.


Yep, same here, confirmation from pay pal May 6th...shit I'd be happy with a lie from JAS, at least would know more then I do now.
I'm new to this board cause you were only ones in the know on this, found JAS through a goggle research search. worried,, i found you guys.
Crap,, being a buisness man myself I know a thousand things can go wrong before you have your first cup of coffee,,and thats every damn day.
SO i hope things will get better and i wont have to PM those guys about how to start a cliam..crap i could have used that money for somthing better, like fu$#$$ing tank of gas ,,...da##it


----------



## phosphor (May 16, 2011)

Who knows, your money may be going towards his legal funds. I got my shipment before all the shit hit the fan, but he didn't send the promised free bottles. Kinda sad... his prices were really nice. I think all the other sellers got together and knocked him off for as low as his prices were.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 16, 2011)

its a shame the products were good still got some clen from him that im gonna use in another week or so..jas is gone and no longer a sponsor here.. mods will close this thread. use rasa..the prices are just as low and the shipping is only $6


----------



## xr650 (May 17, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> its a shame the products were good still got some clen from him that im gonna use in another week or so..jas is gone and no longer a sponsor here.. mods will close this thread. use rasa..the prices are just as low and the shipping is only $6


 
Maybe this JAS is doing the ponzi sceam,,get enough up front cash and fill old orders with new money,,,hmm... maybe i should,,. But if the guy gets booted out from other sponsors then I would try even harder to keep my clients and groom the new ones,,I'm thinking he's either dead or in jail
I going to the start a claim, I'm not gunna wait no 39 dam days like this other poor guy. I'm sure it will take that long just to get the bread back.
like i got time for this... 
how bout a tip,, rasa?
ON the up side I like this board.


----------



## tommo (May 17, 2011)

i just got my money back from paypal. you better hurry up and put in a claim!


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 17, 2011)

xr650 said:


> Maybe this JAS is doing the ponzi sceam,,get enough up front cash and fill old orders with new money,,,hmm... maybe i should,,. But if the guy gets booted out from other sponsors then I would try even harder to keep my clients and groom the new ones,,I'm thinking he's either dead or in jail
> I going to the start a claim, I'm not gunna wait no 39 dam days like this other poor guy. I'm sure it will take that long just to get the bread back.
> like i got time for this...
> how bout a tip,, rasa?
> ON the up side I like this board.


 
rasa is way legit..you should see the eviews for them over at PM.. i posted if anyone has used them lately and it came back with great reviews.


----------



## xr650 (May 19, 2011)

*ya*



tommo said:


> i just got my money back from paypal. you better hurry up and put in a claim!


how long did it take to get your bread back?
YA I am,,why the hurry though? like, once his account balance is 0 then everyone else is screwed?

MY question of rasa is,, who is it? I'd like to see the web site, I'm sure that's a dumb question but,,bare with me


----------



## tommo (May 20, 2011)

xr650 said:


> how long did it take to get your bread back?
> YA I am,,why the hurry though? like, once his account balance is 0 then everyone else is screwed?
> 
> MY question of rasa is,, who is it? I'd like to see the web site, I'm sure that's a dumb question but,,bare with me



that's right the longer you leave it the less chance you have of getting your money back, escalate it to a claim asap. also use extreme peptide the best service by far and pretty cheap


----------



## xr650 (May 26, 2011)

*love Pa. pal*



tommo said:


> that's right the longer you leave it the less chance you have of getting your money back, escalate it to a claim asap. also use extreme peptide the best service by far and pretty cheap


 

Your right, you actually get 45 days to file a claim after yer cash has been snagged, like mine was,, snagged instantly,, yet with no tracking number witch busted him, the claim escalated instantly.
.HERE's THE BEST PART,,even if JAS splits or is dead PAY PAl insures a customers purchase through them with out charging you for it. So now that JAS in jail or what ever Ppal pays out of its own pocket and makes it tuff on him in the finance banking world to start anew.
Still have a hard time believing that JAS is rubbing his hands together laughing,, in a dimly lit quanzit hut,,,who knows, not my problem now.
20 days of have my cash with out any resonce from JAS at any time is enough for me,,who ever has been waiting 33 days better get on it
,,thanks for the tip,,,,liken this board..


----------



## xr650 (May 26, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> rasa is way legit..you should see the eviews for them over at PM.. i posted if anyone has used them lately and it came back with great reviews.


 

Thanks bro, tried to give you a thanks until I read this....
To be able to send PMs your post count must be *50* or greater.
                   oh well, still diggen this place..


----------



## cflores22290 (May 26, 2011)

they have went to shit braah =/


----------



## TwisT (May 26, 2011)

Can always shop at EP


----------



## xr650 (Jun 11, 2011)

*good deal*

The Final note. amazingly the order was received 27 days after the order was placed. getting freaked out about dudes saying they got ripped off I got paypal to hassle JAS and the order was not only shipped out but I received TWICE the amount ordered with a personal letter to me containing a personal phone #, apologizing for the delay, mentioning that they are getting ripped on buy bigger R.C. company's that don't like competition selling at a lower price.
Pay pal was like having my cousin Guido giving a nasty noogie for me up there in NY.
I don't know what would have happened if I didn't get P.P. on this, but JAS came through BIG TIME!
GTG!


----------



## test42myhttp (Jun 12, 2011)

it has been 30 days for me, and never got an acknowledgment, unfortunaly I did not use PP.


----------

